# Blown 2-bulb ballast - Tek-Light 48" 6-bulb Unit



## fishfood (Jan 30, 2009)

My 2-bulb ballast blew. Only my center 4 bulbs work now. Can someone point me somewhere in the GTA where I can get a replacement ballast for my outside 2 bulbs.

Please and thank you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

These fixtures are discontinued now, but try to contact goreef.com

they were selling these

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.paulwolf.com/

I went down to their shop and bought mine for my 24" T5HOx2 and I think it was $18.

Just call them and tell them you need a ballast for a T5HOx2 54W and you might have to take measurements of the actual ballast but I doubt it.


----------



## fishfood (Jan 30, 2009)

Discontinued? No way, I get amazing growth with this unit. LOVE it.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Try ORG in Oakville - I bet Tom has it.


----------

